# need ID



## Karda (Mar 19, 2021)

A friend gave me some wood this was with it, I planed of a side and trimmed an end. The wood was wet when I took these pics


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 19, 2021)

Suspect in custody appears to be cherry to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 19, 2021)

what specie doesn't look like anything I have


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 19, 2021)

@Mr. Peet and @phinds are the experts. I am not an exact specie nor odd wood expert yet. If you have a sharp hand plane and run it across that end grain, the folks will be able to get a better look at those pores.


----------



## Karda (Mar 19, 2021)

ok I'll try that thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 19, 2021)

Karda said:


> what specie doesn't look like anything I have


No specie at all. Specie means coins & has nothing to do with things biological.

Species (singular and plural) is the word you want. 

Probably cherry but hard to tell. How close is that yellow color to the actual wood color?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 19, 2021)

that yellow color is fresh cut a reddish color a few hours ago. I don't know about what the color of the wood should just the cherry lumber I have is. Sorry I can't spell worth a crap


----------



## Karda (Mar 19, 2021)

I checked the grain patter against the cherry I have same pattern. I googled cherry Wikipedia said the sapwood is yellow S that must be cherry sapwood. Thanks for the ID

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 20, 2021)

Does it have the sweet smell of cherry when you cut it? Chuck


----------



## Karda (Mar 20, 2021)

I don't know I could smell it somebody threatened go take away all my tools


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 20, 2021)

Karda said:


> I don't know I could smell it somebody threatened go take away all my tools


Oh? Married are ya?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 20, 2021)

yea but she don't care. I read what I wrote I left out the if this is what I should have said 

I don't know I couldn't smell it if somebody threatened go take away all my tools. got 2 band aids on my typing fingers


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh. That does read differently. I have a poor sense of smell myself. Thought maybe you got sent to bed. It has happened at my house once...


----------



## Karda (Mar 20, 2021)

at least its not the dog house

Reactions: Like 1


----------

